# Can someone harmonize these two lines? (For study)



## SamilGungor

Hello guys, I am trying to learn harmony from a book, and there is this simple line that I could not understand how to harmonize, can someone do it for me? These two lines are the soprano parts, I need to write A-T-B parts. I am a beginner, so please harmonize in the most simple way.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Solution for SamilGungor harmony problem #1*

See attached. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## SamilGungor

Thank you! The way you harmonized is explained in the book under the title of "Wide Layout" (Trasnlation may not be very correct, I don't know the English terminology very well) and it is a topic for later, I need to harmonize the lines in "Narrow Layout". So the S-A-T notes should be as close to each other as possible, thirds or forths. Can you do it this way too, please?  The other examples in the book look like this, how I harmonize the lines should do so too.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Narrow Layout*

Here is the solution in narrow layout.


----------



## SamilGungor

Thank you very much Torkel! So in 3rd measure, it is alright to connect F Major 8th chord with C Major 5th? The book says this connection is wrong (not on this example, but in earlier ones), we should connect F Major 8th to C Major 3rd. This is the part that I could not understand myself, that is why I asked here. But in this example, that seems to be the only way to do it, right?


----------



## Torkelburger

Yeah, it makes no sense if they say the octave must resolve to the 3rd of C Major, then they turn right around and write the melody with the octave going to the 5th?


----------



## Taggart

I've merged the threads and deleted the references to new threads.

To attach a file in a reply, you have to "go advanced". This gives you access to the manage attachments button so that you can attach a file to your reply.


----------

